# OK how do i kill him?



## bigredbellyfellor (Dec 5, 2004)

He needs to go, this is something that breaks my heart. How do i freeze him? I cant boil him for fucksake. Do i bag him in water then freeze or what??? I dont care how dum i sound!!! HELP ME!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Just put him in a bag of water from his aquarium and put him in the freezer. As it gets colder his metabolism will slow and he will effectively "SHUTOFF"


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Pop him a couple of .22's behind the ear - no mess, no fuss. Wait, that's for gangsters...

Yeah, I agree with freeezing him...def the most humane


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Freezing, or hammer his head.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> Freezing, or hammer his head.
> [snapback]1150356[/snapback]​


Lol get hammered lol


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I prefer to hammer fish in the head, or smash them on the counter top if they're small enough. It's more humane than freezing IMO, since I don't realy understand how freezing to death is supposed to be humane. When a person freezes to death their body just "shuts down" as well but I don't imagine it's an altogether pleasant experience...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> I prefer to hammer fish in the head, or smash them on the counter top if they're small enough. It's more humane than freezing IMO, since I don't realy understand how freezing to death is supposed to be humane. When a person freezes to death their body just "shuts down" as well but I don't imagine it's an altogether pleasant experience...
> [snapback]1150383[/snapback]​


Speaking from experience it's not that painfull. I was out and well let's just say "Abandoned" and it hurts from shaking but after a bit you get really really tired and you just become numb to the world. If I had to take my life I think I would do it this way because I literally just got tired and fell asleep in 30 below. Luckily my friends found me with their sleds or I would be well, not typing to you at this point. I always thought it would suck to freeze to death but to my own ignorance it was actually quiet pleasent and relaxing or more so then one would think.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Speaking from experience it's not that painfull. I was out and well let's just say "Abondoned" and it hurts from shaking but after a bit you get really really tired and you just become numb to the world. If I had to take my life I think I would do it this way because I literally just got tired and fell asleep in 30 below. Luckily my friends found me with their sleds or I would be well, not typing to you at this point. I always thought it would suck to freeze to death but to my own ignorance it was actually quiet pleasent and relaxing or more so then one would think.
> [snapback]1150404[/snapback]​


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Your killing him b/c of heater burn? Was it not heater burn?

If he has to go , hammer to header is quickest and most humane IME.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lol sorry, I forgot to add I live in alaska and I and some nutty friends like to go camping in the dead middle of winter. It's the prettiest time of the year but colder than hell lol. Coldest I've been in -72 and that wasn't even cold. After -20 or -30 it's not really cold anymore, it's just painfull to any exposed skin. Feels like a burning sensation or when you work a muscle till exhaustion. Alaskans are just crazy I guess lol.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 5, 2005)

i would prefer the patented cut his head half off from his body and bury him in a 2' hole


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

freezer dude


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking from experience it's not that painfull. I was out and well let's just say "Abondoned" and it hurts from shaking but after a bit you get really really tired and you just become numb to the world. If I had to take my life I think I would do it this way because I literally just got tired and fell asleep in 30 below. Luckily my friends found me with their sleds or I would be well, not typing to you at this point. I always thought it would suck to freeze to death but to my own ignorance it was actually quiet pleasent and relaxing or more so then one would think.
> ...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Are you guys serious??? How could you say a HAMMER TO THE HEAD...is the most HUMANE....You guys are out of your minds...Think about it like this...If you had a choice of some killing YOU....what would you choose?

To have your damn skull smashed in and crushed by a huge piece of metal?

Or would you rather just be put in a freezer and eventually just freeze to death?

Honestly...I would way rather just freeze to death...As it doesn't seem painful to me at all...You have to take in consideration that what if the fish doesn't die instantly when you smash his skull on a table...or with a hammer? Think about the suffering...Ugh...I can't beleive you guys can call that HUMANE...or the MOST HUMANE way...That's just off.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Are you guys serious??? How could you say a HAMMER TO THE HEAD...is the most HUMANE....You guys are out of your minds...Think about it like this...If you had a choice of some killing YOU....what would you choose?
> 
> To have your damn skull smashed in and crushed by a huge piece of metal?
> 
> ...


Dude, you feed rats and sh*t to your piranha, how are you gonna come at us about "being humane"?

A hammer will kill the fish almost instantly.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

cut off his head


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer to hammer fish in the head, or smash them on the counter top if they're small enough. It's more humane than freezing IMO, since I don't realy understand how freezing to death is supposed to be humane. When a person freezes to death their body just "shuts down" as well but I don't imagine it's an altogether pleasant experience...
> ...


I hadn't realized that. Thanks for that info man











((( J2 ))) said:


> Think about the suffering...Ugh...I can't beleive you guys can call that HUMANE...or the MOST HUMANE way...That's just off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The suffering? Dude, take a biology course some day, it works like this

Brain think and process feeling (sensory input)
No feeling without brain
You smash brain
If brain smashed, no brain to feel pain
No pain, no suffering

Me explain, you listen.
You understand?


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

pinchy said:


> cut off his head
> [snapback]1151563[/snapback]​


Cutting the head off has got to be the most painful for them...IME...not an instant death


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > Are you guys serious??? How could you say a HAMMER TO THE HEAD...is the most HUMANE....You guys are out of your minds...Think about it like this...If you had a choice of some killing YOU....what would you choose?
> ...










I knew I liked the Doc.

Nitrogen asfixiation? That even possible for a fish?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > Are you guys serious??? How could you say a HAMMER TO THE HEAD...is the most HUMANE....You guys are out of your minds...Think about it like this...If you had a choice of some killing YOU....what would you choose?
> ...


Doc I like you an all...But PLLLLEEEEAAASSSEEEEE....You have to be joking right?

Comparing a Piranha to a rat/mouse? Coming from someone who is on P-FURY...to even compare a piranha's life to a feeder rat or mouse is just insane.

I dropped the mouse in, yes...But I didn't bash the thing over the head with a hammer...In nature...Piranha's feed on everything that falls in their water...including rats and mice...However...In Nature...DO HAMMERS FALL FROM THE F*CKIN SKY AND SMASH THE HEADS OF PIRANHAS? NOOOO...So I think you should be quiet now...Not to mention all the rats and mice that are killed for being the pests that they are.

Don't ever compare the life of a piranha to that of a friggin feeder rat/mouse again man...Or you can take your happy ass to MouseFury for all I care.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

bigredbellyfellor said:


> He needs to go, this is something that breaks my heart. How do i freeze him? I cant boil him for fucksake. Do i bag him in water then freeze or what??? I dont care how dum i sound!!! HELP ME!
> [snapback]1150221[/snapback]​


throw it in the front yard


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Doc I like you an all...But PLLLLEEEEAAASSSEEEEE....You have to be joking right?
> 
> Comparing a Piranha to a rat/mouse? Coming from someone who is on P-FURY...to even compare a piranha's life to a feeder rat or mouse is just insane.
> [snapback]1152466[/snapback]​


Mice are smarter and have more developed central nervous systems than piranhas or any other fish do. They are more likely to feel "pain" than a piranha is so you'd have a hard time justifying how something with a higher capacity to experience pain getting slowly ripped apart is somehow less cruel than something with a lower capacity to feel pain getting killed instantly.

And who honestly gives a f*ck what happens in the wild so far as issues of being humane are concerned. In the wild parasites eat an organisms internal organs while it is still alive. In the wild fish that get caught in drying pools are literally cooked to death slowly if they don't asphyxiate first. That doesn't make it "humane" because the wild is not a humane place.

Coming from someone who is on this website to not only put forth poorly thought out arguments but to disrespect someone trying to help is just annoying as f*ck. Seriously, shush.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Mice are smarter and have more developed central nervous systems than piranhas or any other fish do. They are more likely to feel "pain" than a piranha is so you'd have a hard time justifying how something with a higher capacity to experience pain getting slowly ripped apart is somehow less cruel than something with a lower capacity to feel pain getting killed instantly.
> [snapback]1152504[/snapback]​


Pain tolerance, and intelligence had abseloutely nothing to do with what my argument was...So I won't even address it.



elTwitcho said:


> And who honestly gives a f*ck what happens in the wild so far as issues of being humane are concerned. In the wild parasites eat an organisms internal organs while it is still alive. In the wild fish that get caught in drying pools are literally cooked to death slowly if they don't asphyxiate first. That doesn't make it "humane" because the wild is not a humane place.
> [snapback]1152504[/snapback]​


Twitch...are you honestly stupid enough to argue these points? Everything you just said is all NATURAL...All things that Naturally occur in the wild...Are you gonna sit here and say that SMASHING A PIRANHA'S HEAD WITH A HAMMER IS NATURAL? That it actually happens in the wild? NO, didn't think so. Piranha's eat mice, in the wild...My point stands...That you can't even tell me what I do is wrong...Because it happens naturally in the wild...and mice are part of their diet...Just because mice feel pain...Does not mean its "in humane" to feed them to piranhas.



elTwitcho said:


> Coming from someone who is on this website to not only put forth poorly thought out arguments but to disrespect someone trying to help is just annoying as f*ck. Seriously, shush.
> [snapback]1152504[/snapback]​


Yeah...You're the smartest, most intelligent being on this site







...Can I have your autograph?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Mice are smarter and have more developed central nervous systems than piranhas or any other fish do. They are more likely to feel "pain" than a piranha is so you'd have a hard time justifying how something with a higher capacity to experience pain getting slowly ripped apart is somehow less cruel than something with a lower capacity to feel pain getting killed instantly.
> ...


Sorry, I couldn't filter through all the stupid to find what your argument was. My mistake.



((( J2 ))) said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > And who honestly gives a f*ck what happens in the wild so far as issues of being humane are concerned. In the wild parasites eat an organisms internal organs while it is still alive. In the wild fish that get caught in drying pools are literally cooked to death slowly if they don't asphyxiate first. That doesn't make it "humane" because the wild is not a humane place.
> ...


You might have noticed that the thread poster never asked for the most natural way of killing his piranhas. In fact, at one point you seem to have had an idea what the thread was about, but you lost it somewhere along the way



((( J2 ))) said:


> Are you guys serious??? How could you say a HAMMER TO THE HEAD...is the most HUMANE....You guys are out of your minds...Think about it like this...If you had a choice of some killing YOU....what would you choose?
> [snapback]1150907[/snapback]​


See that? You used to have an inkling of what everyone is talking about, what happened?



((( J2 ))) said:


> Yeah...You're the smartest, most intelligent being on this site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks and No.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

who cares...just throw him out back if you want to.


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

link to an article in p-fury's information section

apparently these are ok'd by the ones incharge so............


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Doc I like you an all...But PLLLLEEEEAAASSSEEEEE....You have to be joking right?
> 
> Comparing a Piranha to a rat/mouse? Coming from someone who is on P-FURY...to even compare a piranha's life to a feeder rat or mouse is just insane.
> 
> ...


The subject you started was humanity, not which animal was smarter, or more popular here at PFury.

Also, I must ask you. In nature, are piranhas put in plastic bags and frozen in the freezer?

I am not hating on anyone or trying to start anything, but this is my view of the subject.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > Doc I like you an all...But PLLLLEEEEAAASSSEEEEE....You have to be joking right?
> ...


No problems man...I was just saying...that is seems more humane to freeze a piranha then smash his head in with a hammer. If you think that its more "humane" to see his brains splatter out and hear his skull crack...then just having the piranha go to sleep from the cold...Then I guess we just see things differently.









And to address Twitch...I love how you think your thoughts always make sense and are always right...And anyone who doesn't agree with you...well they're just dumb right? Right...whatever you say buddy...Again...I stated my case...no need to keep arguing about it.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> who cares...just throw him out back if you want to.
> [snapback]1152657[/snapback]​


thats what i said, the yard welcoms any unwanted fish


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

freeze the fish


----------



## weighates (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok. In reality (which apparently not everyone here lives in) the hammer is the most painless way to kill the fish. Freezing it is gonna cause it some pain (although not much) while the hammer is no pain. You crush the brain and the fish loses its ability to sense anything . If your equating painless to humane then the hammer is the way to go.

Chris

PS- Or a 12 gauge shotgun but i doubt many are willing to go that route.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

I agree that hammer is most painless way. Death happends immediately. I dont know how fast fish dies in freezer but I dont want to put my old friend to freezer and listen how he rattle before he sleeps away in cold coffin.









P.S. I also own three 12. shotgun but because I live in town I wouldn´t go my backyard to execute piranha. Neighbours grannys may not like it :laugh:


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Just to clarify what I was saying...

I'm NOT arguing whch way is less or more painful...That's not my intentions at all. 









Remember...Supposedly, fish can't even feel pain to begin with...So it was never a question of wich is "more or less painful."

My point was simply...It seems more "humane" to put a fish to sleep by freezing it...Then by smashing/cracking its head/skull open with a hammer...or by slamming his head onto the corner of a table repeatedly until it dies.







.

That's all my point was.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Aaaah, f*ck it, feed it to your cat!


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Yeah I didn´t want argue for issue either. I just gave my opinion as everybody. Everybody do it as they see it best!


----------



## weighates (Jul 6, 2005)

LOL. I wanna feed cats to piranha rofl. I HATE cats. Now dogs are something I love so I wouldnt hurt them but cats are just annoying..

Chris

PS- ok cat lovers flame away but imo cats are worthless. Just big mice.

PSS- Nice. I only own one 12 gauge and a 7mm.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Typically, when I have a mortally wounded fish...

I feed it to my buddy's red bellies. Unless it was a fish that was special to me more than just making me smile.

Then I would probably freeze it because I've frozen them before and I couldn't strike such a beautiful creature with a hammer like that.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I had to put one of my p's down and I used Raptor's article "Fish Euthanasia" in the Information section. It seemed a very humane way to kill the fish because I did not want to smash him with a hammer or freeze him. Raptor's method is similar to giving a lethal injection so the fish doesn't feel pain.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...p?id=euthanasia


----------

